# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Poems

## ray

so i've got a bunch of poems that i'm gunna be posting soon to see what you guy's think.
 this one i'm posting now is my most recent

Moonlit Gaze:
Wolves and Angels
Shadow and Light
Wolves howling at the moon
with eyes of beauty and mystery
Angels gazing upon the Earth
with eyes of wisdom and sympathy.
In the skies their eyes meet
yet do they see the other?

----------


## ray

eeep that bad? lol don't worry i can take it.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Don't expect to get much feedback... this section of the forum, although still somewhat popular, does not elicit many artistic (albeit poetry) responses.  Just go with it, you're writing for yourself regardless, are you not?

As for Moonlit Gaze, I like the connection you made between the physical and the not-so-much, because it yields a more interesting thought: is there a balance between the two?  Not referring to the angels and wolves (as that comparison is somewhat irrelevant), but what they possess in their 'eyes.'  Mystery and beauty vs. wisdom and sympathy.  Or is it all the same?  Perhaps they don't ever see each other... because they don't have to.

Keep writing.

----------

